# Check your beans



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just put some nice fresh / rested beans in the grinder, ground coffee for Mrs El c, set machine brewing and set grinder going for my coffee then a terrific bang from the grinder but it carried on running. Emptied beans and looked down throat, nothing to see. Unplug and removed adjuster and top burr carrier, waved a magnet over but no metal came out.

Removed lower burr and carrier and found nicks in carrier and outlet and on underside of carrier. Sifted through saved grounds and found sharp angular bits of stone /rock.

Cleaned grinder out "tuned" the carrier with a file, reassembled and back up and running. I think it just cost me a new set of burrs, which is a shame as these are just run in nicely.







View attachment 11068
View attachment 11069
View attachment 11070
View attachment 11071


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Will you name and shame the culprit??

Ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It would be better if the OP contacted the roaster first

We don't need to be 'naming and shaming'

The roasters need to be given a chance to sort things out before mass panic kicks in


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

A good heads-up, really.. when buying bags of, for example, chick peas it is generally advised that you check for the odd stray bit of grit.

A very uncommon occurrence, which must have been a bit of a shock a the time.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

F W I W I do not see the point in naming the supplier, this could happen with beans from anywhere. Metal particles could possibly be removed with a magnet but stone/ rock could only be removed by hand/ eye scrutiny .I tipped the beans onto a tray and sifted through them but found nothing else, this would not be viable for large quantities.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bloody hell mate, shitty luck. Gutted for you


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A salutory warning to check your beans before whacking them into the hopper.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Great response there Frank. Well done on not buying into the 'shaming roasters bandwagon'. These things are few and far between and sometimes utterly unavoidable by the good folks who roast.

Luckily, I've not had the misfortune of something so severe yet but normally dump new beans into a bowl to look for defects etc.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I've just had the misfortune of a sizeable stone getting lodged in my grinder and blocking the burrs from spinning. I took it apart and cleaned it but have had to totally redial my grind (it's a Mignon so this shouldn't be the case). I've dialled it a number increment finer and am still getting quite fast shots.

Can I attribute the change in performance to cleaning or is it safe to say I need to buy new burrs? Can a single stone wreak this much havok?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Afraid so, yes.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Wombat said:


> I've just had the misfortune of a sizeable stone getting lodged in my grinder and blocking the burrs from spinning. I took it apart and cleaned it but have had to totally redial my grind (it's a Mignon so this shouldn't be the case). I've dialled it a number increment finer and am still getting quite fast shots.
> 
> Can I attribute the change in performance to cleaning or is it safe to say I need to buy new burrs? Can a single stone wreak this much havok?


You need to whip the burrs out and assess any discernible damage.

A few nicks on them is nothing to worry about, but if there's some nasty gouges then it's worth replacing them, thankfully the Mignon burrs aren't too pricey unlike the bigger burrset grinders.

The motor should be fine unless you'd let it run for a long time while

it was stuck.

Very sorry to hear it man, I've only recently taking to decanting my beans into a bowl and sifting through handfuls then adding them into my hopper.

The amount of effort required for the livelihood of your grinder is a no brainer IMO.


----------

